# Kreis zeichnen



## 7777 (2. Feb 2006)

Der sagt mir, dass die Funktion drawOval(int,int,int,int);
nicht in "Applet1" gefunden wurde.
Wiso- ich habe doch die richtige Bibliothek eingebunden:



```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class Applet1 extends java.applet.Applet implements Runnable
{
    Thread FirstThread=null;
	public void init()
	{

		//{{INIT_CONTROLS
		setLayout(null);
		setSize(426,266);
		//}}
	}
	
	//{{DECLARE_CONTROLS
	//}}
	
	public void start()
	{
	 FirstThread=new Thread(this);
	 FirstThread.start();
	    
	}   
	
	public void run()
	{
	 drawOval(5,5,5,5);   
	}   
}
```


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2006)

drawOval gibts nicht einfach so, drawOval ist eine Methode der Klasse Graphics. Damit der auch angezeigt wird, musst du die paintComponent Methode überschreiben.


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Feb 2006)

Nein, die paint Methode, weil das AWT ist.


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein, die paint Methode, weil das AWT ist.



Tatsächlich  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: !!!

Das kommt davon wenn man den ganzen Tag nur auf Swing fixiert ist


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2006)

```
public void paint(Graphics g) { 
   g.drawOval(25, 25, 5, 5);    
}
```


----------

